# Flex in phx



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

Quick question for any flex driver who is currently working that app. Is it still the same 60 to 80 packages per 3 hour block???


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

in Dallas just depends had a 4 hr block yesterday 33 packages


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I do Flex in Phx. The last two days I've done 3.5 hour blocks and both were right around 45 packages. Today there were 6 of us standing around because they ran out of 3.5 hr routes so they gave us 3 hr routes. I wasn't even mad lol


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> I do Flex in Phx. The last two days I've done 3.5 hour blocks and both were right around 45 packages


That's 4.6 minutes for every package, was it doable?


----------

